
Building a Simple 1702A Eprom Programmer - colejohnson66
http://www.tronola.com/html/1702a_prom_programmer.html
======
colejohnson66
For those unaware, the Intel 1702A was the first commercial EPROM. It held 2
Kbit (256x8 bytes). To program it, one needed four different voltages (one of
which was negative 48 volts), but curiously, no ground reference.

------
jtlienwis
Remember programming these when in college in the 1970s. We bought some
surplus (probably out of spec) 1702s. The programmer would have trouble
programming them until we noticed how hot they were getting. We spayed them
with freezing spay to cool them down until the programmer finished.

------
ngcc_hk
Interesting. Just too hard to debug for software side people like me. But very
interesting.

